# HCC Referral Program Extended



## vivalour (Aug 19, 2008)

From the HCC membership site: 
High Country Club has extended the current referral program to September 1, 2008. Members who refer a friend or family member will receive a $6,000 credit towards their annual dues if the referral joins HCC as a Private member. If your referral joins as an Associate or Affiliate member, you will receive a $4,000 credit. If your referral joins as a Companion member, you'll receive a $2,000 credit.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 19, 2008)

If anyone wants to join HCC...I will donate my referral fee back to you.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 20, 2008)

Why would they not extend it ... in fact, why isn't it part of the membership deal, like the 'referral' program at Marriott?  Joining a DC is not an overnight decision, and by encouraging members to take friends is probably the only way the DC can make the referral program work...they have to see it and experience it to sign up.  80% of Marriott TS sales are to people who vacation at the resort, like it, and buy.  Sweet deal.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 20, 2008)

I think a referral fee (program) will always be a part of HCC as an incentive to help grow the company.

I really don't need any more 1099s and would rather see the club grow than get a check.

HCC will soon announce that they broke the 375 member mark and will be adding at least 2 new properties (one to replace the Breck lodge).


----------



## vivalour (Aug 20, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I think a referral fee (program) will always be a part of HCC as an incentive to help grow the company.
> 
> I really don't need any more 1099s and would rather see the club grow than get a check.
> 
> HCC will soon announce that they broke the 375 member mark and will be adding at least 2 new properties (one to replace the Breck lodge).




I understand that HCC membership enrollment (all levels) is still averaging 10 a month, so that should seal the bet of breaking 400 by year's end.  I hope the second NYC location comes up soon!


----------



## Veras Group Jim (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great progress re HCC.  Vivalour, what was the biggest factor in your decision to join HCC?  I'm just curious--always eager to hear people's thoughts.

Steamboat Bill, that's a very generous offer.  Good for you!

Jim


----------



## vivalour (Aug 23, 2008)

Veras Group Jim said:


> That's great progress re HCC.  Vivalour, what was the biggest factor in your decision to join HCC?  I'm just curious--always eager to hear people's thoughts.
> Jim



Not quite sure exactly what you are asking, Jim, but will assume you want to know why HCC and not PE/UR/UE, for example. Well, it tracks back to TUG. I started to research high-end timeshares and fractionals about a year ago, and stumbled upon this forum. Then I got quite absorbed in the discussions of DCs, which were unknown to us at the time. Seemed like a great idea that would suit our family's needs. HCC was a very frequent topic, so I checked them out, as well as PE/UR and a few others. 

I was very impressed with the unanimous support for HCC here, and I guess that would be the biggest factor in our joining, but I also got better vibes in my phone discussions with HCC vs others. They didn't seem like high rollers, anxious to impress. They treated me with courtesy and professionalism and exerted no sales pressure whatsoever. (I am still getting sales-related emails from some of the others!)

Our final choice boiled down to the fact that our real vacations are quite limited and tied to vacations in the school year. (So much for the value of "unlimited days"!) As well, a DC could not possibly cover all our travel needs: i.e. vacations in northeastern U.S., Europe and the Middle East; visiting in-laws and other family and friends across North America; & work-related travel in Canada and the U.S.  HCC was the least expensive option and seemed like very good value for the money. 

Another important factor is that we see a DC membership as a purely discretionary expense, and would not want to spend time agonizing over our membership deposit, should the DC fail. I wouldn't like to lose the money (it could buy a nice car), but the outlay for HCC is small enough that the financial risk (for us) is inconsequential. So far, we have been to four of their properties and are very pleased with our choice.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 23, 2008)

Veras Group Jim - welcome to Tug!

Veras Group Launches Destination Group Buyers Broker - from the Sherpa Report


Richard


----------



## Veras Group Jim (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you, Vivalour--that is exactly what I was curious about.  I appreciate your commentary!  We are "information-hungry" at The Veras Group, and always curious to hear about member experiences.

HCC is a great club, and I agree with your assessment of the management and sales process.  Sounds like you made a good choice!

Take care,

Jim


----------



## Veras Group Jim (Aug 25, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Veras Group Jim - welcome to Tug!
> 
> Veras Group Launches Destination Group Buyers Broker - from the Sherpa Report
> 
> ...



Thank you, Richard!  Appreciate it.

Jim


----------



## vivalour (Aug 25, 2008)

Veras Group Jim said:


> We are "information-hungry" at The Veras Group, and always curious to hear about member experiences.



Jim --a comment about the questionnaire you'll be using in your toolkit to advise potential DC members: I'd ask what they are looking for in a DC and maybe give a few multiple choice answers they can check off, as well as space for their own views. 

For example, HCC properties are generally not equivalent to a royal palace in size, and scale of luxury. However Solstice's might be, for all I know. As in everything, you pretty much get what you pay for, though sometimes (as in the case of HCC, I think) quite a bit more. 

They may also want to check out these forums for themselves to get a flavor of issues they'll have to deal with as members of the different clubs, as well as members' reviews of the actual properties. 

Since the TUG forum is older than DC Forum (kudos to Bill for all his pioneering work), they can get good basic info here, questions to ask, etc. TUG has tons of discussion on HCC especially.  Recently in the DC Forum, the DC resignation process and wait lists have been hot topics, and something they should  know about in detail. 

They may narrow their choices to a short list, and then have a chat with salespeople or execs from those clubs. Maybe visit their head office. Again, this would be useful in giving them an impression of the club and its front people, and whether or not they feel comfortable forking over their membership deposit to its management crew.


----------



## Veras Group Jim (Aug 26, 2008)

vivalour said:


> Jim --a comment about the questionnaire you'll be using in your toolkit to advise potential DC members: I'd ask what they are looking for in a DC and maybe give a few multiple choice answers they can check off, as well as space for their own views.
> 
> For example, HCC properties are generally not equivalent to a royal palace in size, and scale of luxury. However Solstice's might be, for all I know. As in everything, you pretty much get what you pay for, though sometimes (as in the case of HCC, I think) quite a bit more.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Vivalour!  Indeed, this is just the kind of information that our Client Questionnaire gets to.  In fact, there are more than 50 questions, with ratings, multiple choices, free-text answers, etc., that allow us to gain a very comprehensive (yet initial) understanding of our client's interests and needs.  If you would like to PM me your email address, I will shoot you over a copy if you may be willing to suggest any changes?  We have used it so far on a few clients, and had positive results.

Our team has been part of the industry since 2003 (me, since 2004), and I think we have a good perspective on the different types of clients and their interests.  Sometimes this does come down to frank and even difficult discussions to explain to a client that their deposit budget does not allow for homes on the Solstice radar   But, then again, we see this as a very real reason why our clients choose to work with us--frank discussions about their personal interests and needs.  We won't shy away from explaining potentially delicate topics like the relationship between deposit and home value.

That is a great idea about steering our clients toward these forums.  I agree--great candid dialogue in here.  We have taken much from these forums, and included it in our internal information systems.

Finally, I think you bring up a great point about the culture of each club, re management and their offices.  This is, in fact, part of our due diligence suggestions and we will absolutely coordinate these visits, if of interest to the client.  

Thank you again Vivalour--I appreciate the feedback and perspectives.  Best regards,

Jim


----------

